# HELP!! !Anyone tried TP that can't to wake up when screen off??????



## jeff0519 (Oct 15, 2011)

only force close solved it .......is it hardware problem or CM7 bug??? THANKS


----------



## pinesal (Oct 14, 2011)

There are several threads about this already. The trick is to download setCPU and set the minimum to 384mhz


----------



## jeff0519 (Oct 15, 2011)

oh thank you. What is the apps name about set CPU .

and then that program also can fix the higher wasting battery problem or not? Webos can use over 1 day, but cm7 just half day.


----------



## calculator (Oct 15, 2011)

the current release is an alpha. If you've installed it you've read the post about lowering your expectations and remembering that this isn't perfect. It's even pre-beta.

As to the program to change cpu settings - either cpu master or set cpu will work.


----------



## Noiofnine (Aug 21, 2011)

I had same issue, but fixed it with making sure the Boot On startup box was UNCHECKED. Also screen off animation was UNCHECKED. Not had the problem since.


----------



## skumar (Oct 14, 2011)

I unchecked screen off animation, but couldn't find boot on startup, is that showing up on the same window, I did see it via CPU Master? Can you tell where it can be found to uncheck it?


----------



## AbsoluteZero (Jul 1, 2011)

skumar said:


> I unchecked screen off animation, but couldn't find boot on startup, is that showing up on the same window, I did see it via CPU Master? Can you tell where it can be found to uncheck it?


I'm guessing he meant the Set on Boot option that is on the main tab/screen of whichever CPU adjusting app you're currently using (SetCPU, CPU Master, or CM performance settings).


----------



## skumar (Oct 14, 2011)

thx , I am using CPU Master and have setup that option unchecked already, tried all kinds of tricks mentioned in this thread, no success yet, thinking of remocing CM7 and reinstall, waiting for a good step by step instruction to remove cm7.


----------



## AbsoluteZero (Jul 1, 2011)

skumar said:


> thx , I am using CPU Master and have setup that option unchecked already, tried all kinds of tricks mentioned in this thread, no success yet, thinking of remocing CM7 and reinstall, waiting for a good step by step instruction to remove cm7.


If you're going to reinstall anyway but just want everything clean, all you have to do is boot to recovery, wipe data/cache (and depending on the problems you're having format /system) then install the zips you need. The procedure is the same for any rom flashing procedure from CWR.

1. Boot into the ClockworkMod Recovery.
2. Once the device boots into the ClockworkMod Recovery, use the side volume buttons to move around, and the home button to select (power button goes back to previous menu IIRC).
**Optional: Select backup and restore to create a backup of your current installation.
3. Select the option to Wipe data/factory reset.
4. Then select the option to Wipe cache partition (although this should have been done w/ wipe data).
5. Optional: If you're having problems with some internal system apps then select "mounts and storage" and "format /system" to prevent update scripts from retrieving anything from your current installation.
6. Select Install zip from sdcard.
7. Select Choose zip from sdcard.
8. Select the CyanogenMod update.zip file.
**Optional: Install the Google Apps by performing steps 6 - 8 again and choosing the Google Apps update.zip.
9. Once the installation has finished, select +++++Go Back+++++ to get back to the main menu, and select the Reboot system now option.

Edit: You have to have copied the required zip files to your device already, of course.


----------



## Rhenzhen (Oct 15, 2011)

I'm still having issue with this from time to time. No complain...I'm not in a hurry. This is only a Alpha build. Looking forward for beta and hopefully, this was fixed by that time.


----------



## elmerohueso (Oct 14, 2011)

Rhenzhen said:


> I'm still having issue with this from time to time. No complain...I'm not in a hurry. This is only a Alpha build. Looking forward for beta and hopefully, this was fixed by that time.


Really, people! Don't you ever search (there are MANY threads about this)? Don't you ever read the documentation/FAQ/build progress/known bugs? If you want to keep tabs on this KNOWN issue, go to http://code.google.com/p/cmtouchpad/issues/detail?id=75.

Could the Mods please lock this thread?


----------



## AbsoluteZero (Jul 1, 2011)

elmerohueso said:


> Really, people! Don't you ever search (there are MANY threads about this)? Don't you ever read the documentation/FAQ/build progress/known bugs? If you want to keep tabs on this KNOWN issue, go to http://code.google.com/p/cmtouchpad/issues/detail?id=75.
> 
> Could the Mods please lock this thread?


appropriate reaction is appropriate

Just realize with this many new (in multiple ways) and excited users, there will be many duplicate threads from excitement/panic/etc that will have been answered elsewhere. Just the way forums work.


----------

